# Neues F-it BMX



## -RMX- (15. Mai 2007)

hey leute, 
ich hab nach langen überlegungen jetzt doch vor, etwas tiefer in die tasche zu greifen und mir ein Fit BMX zu kaufen, um genau zu sein das hier: Fit team park 2007 (preis ca. 550)

http://www.bigboysports.de/htmlkat/fitbikes2007/TeamPark_Complete.jpg

so, jetzt wollt ich mal so in die runde fragen was ihr davon haltet. wär cool wenn jemand aus erfahrung berichten könnte oder mir einer sagen könnte wo man überall Fit bikes kaufen kann. bevor wieder fragen kommen was ich denn fahre, gleich das vorne weg. ich fahre hauptsächlich street, in skateparks und so, ist also nicht für dirt oder sonstiges gedacht. ich wiege ca. 65 kg. und bin 1.83  m groß. was ich damit machen will: richtig BMXen lernen und tricks üben. ich hab mich für das bike entscheiden weil es im vergleich zu vielen anderen relativ günstig ist und gute ausstattung hat. ach ja wäre cool wenn mir einer das mit dem chromo stahl mal erklären könnte!  
würd mich über antwort freuen

danke schon mal im voraus...seazZz


----------



## Hügelfee (15. Mai 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> ach ja wäre cool wenn mir einer das mit dem chromo stahl mal erklären könnte!


gugst du hier--->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210480&highlight=kleine+stahlkunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollblutbiker (16. Mai 2007)

leg lieber noch ein bisschen drauf und hol dir eins der flows, kostet 620 bei bigboy


----------



## -RMX- (16. Mai 2007)

genau, das wollte ich auch noch fragen. wo ist der unterschied zwischen team und flow? aber is nur ne kostenfrage


----------



## -RMX- (17. Mai 2007)

ach ja und noch was: würde ich mit dem 2.5 oberrohr zurecht kommen? bin wie gesagt 1.83m groß


----------



## Bampedi (17. Mai 2007)

> ach ja und noch was: würde ich mit dem 2.5 oberrohr zurecht kommen? bin wie gesagt 1.83m groß



in der annahme dass du 20.5" meinst kann ich dir sagen: ja. damit kommst du zurecht.

ich bin 1.85m nud hatte vorher einen 21" und fand den nich so prickelnd, jetz seit nem jahr oder so ein 20.5" und alles tight


----------



## -RMX- (17. Mai 2007)

ups, natütlich 20.5"  
also glaubt ihr die investition lohnt sich? wenn jemand ein gutes angebot findet, soll er es mich wissen lassen
ride on


----------



## -RMX- (24. Mai 2007)

noch was hat jemand erfahrung mit: www.paranogarage.de ?? kann man da mit gutem gewissen bestellen oder gehts auch günstiger?


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Mai 2007)

guter shop, kannst auf jeden fall bestellen!


----------



## -RMX- (25. Mai 2007)

ich denk mit nem 550â¬ BMX is man als bmx einsteiger schon gut bedient oder?


----------



## Bampedi (25. Mai 2007)

[smalltalk] ja [/smalltalk]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (28. Mai 2007)

wollt ja nur mal fragen  und wie siehts mit den parts aus? kenn mich noch nich so richtig aus mit BMX parts, sind die denn gut?


----------



## -RMX- (3. Juni 2007)

http://oldskoolcycles.com/FitBikeCo.aspx

hier ist nochmal die part liste, also taugen die was?


----------



## Flowpen (3. Juni 2007)

Schonmal über die Edit-Funktion nachgedacht..machst hier ziemlich viele Doppelposts...


----------

